# where do you get Bayside blue paint?



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

My car was recently repainted R34 Bayside blue (the famous blue of the R34 skyline, paint code TV2) but there are some areas of the front that have started to chip. this may be a stupid question... but i am wondering where i can get my hands on some of this paint to do some touch ups.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

you could go to a local auto body shop and have them mix it up for you. I work at a auto body shop and people come in all the time to get little things painted.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

POST PICS POST PICS!!!!


I just had mine painted blue also.. It is the darker of the two skyline blues. I think your is the lighter


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

hahahah.. i also have the R33 fascia and Drift sides/rear valence and a ton of other goodies... but i usually refrain from posting any pics on here cause i think i get enough looks and scrutiny when i'm on the road. maybe i'll change my mind when i turbo this little bitch. 

thanks for the advice ryan707 :thumbup:


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i was just at the nissan dealer the other day and asked about getting the R34 Skyline blue color for touch up paint. I told the parts guy it should be paint code TV2. He didn't object, and looked it up - not available. I asked him if i would have to speak directly to Nissan Japan and he said probably


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Your body shop should be able to mix you up a small batch of paint to work with.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

samo said:


> Your body shop should be able to mix you up a small batch of paint to work with.


This is possible... But if you need large quantities, I've only seen it cheap in Japan. My friend and I bought a bottle of TV2 for model cars, lol. I don't know the specifics, but I'm sure your local body or paint shop should be able to more closely approach the color that's actually on your car, with fade and all. I'd just like to say, TV2 is the prettiest car color I've ever seen.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you want the actual paint, I would be willing to bet Nissan Japan sells it in countries that have Skylines in bottles of touch up kits (just like they do for their cars they offer here).


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

NickZac said:


> If you want the actual paint, I would be willing to bet Nissan Japan sells it in countries that have Skylines in bottles of touch up kits (just like they do for their cars they offer here).


hahah.. anyone speak japanese and want to order me a bottle?



bridrive55 said:


> I'd just like to say, TV2 is the prettiest car color I've ever seen.


i totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NickZac said:


> If you want the actual paint, I would be willing to bet Nissan Japan sells it in countries that have Skylines in bottles of touch up kits (just like they do for their cars they offer here).



....hich means Dupli-Color has to have those little paint touch up brushes, since they seem to make one for every car ive seen in their little chip books.


----------

